# Frage zum Luftdruck



## Votec Tox (28. Juli 2010)

Welchen Luftdruck fahrt Ihr auf verblockten, rutschigen Trails, bei denen es auf präzise Fahrweise ankommt also prinzipiell langsam gefahren wird, also ich meine jetzt hauptsächlich bergab wo es auf den Rollwiderstand nicht so ankommt.

Wie weit kann man mit dem Luftdruck runtergehen. Hängt natürlich vom Gewicht des Fahrers und von den Reifen, der Reifenbreite, ab.
Fahre Maxxis Minion 2,35 breit und habe neulich mal experimentiert von 1,8 Bar in Schritten runter bis auf 0,6 Bar  Natürlich hatte ich mit den 0,6 Bar irgendwann einen Durchschlag und Platten, das Felgenband war verrutscht etc. Dennoch war der Zuwachs an Fahrsicherheit so extrem, viel mehr als ich erwartet hätte.
(P.S. schwere Enduromotorräder fährt man ja auch mit 1,1 Bar im Dreck)

Wie macht Ihr das? Welchen Luftdruck fahrt Ihr bei solchen Bedingungen? Und mir ist klar, daß man beim Runterbolzen und bei Sprüngen einen anderen Luftdruck fährt 

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2010)

0.6 Bar vorne oder hinten? 
Ich fahre eigentlich generell hinten einen etwas höheren Druck als vorne, weil hinten eh mehr Gewicht auf den Reifen kommt. So ca. 0.2-0.4 Bar Unterschied wird's sein. 
 Meistens pumpe ich für die Asphalt/Schotter Anfahrt bis zu den Bergen und fürs Hochfahren auf 1.5 Bar auf und lasse dann oben für die Abfahrt noch ein bisschen Luft ab. Wie viel mache ich meistens von den Bodenverhältnissen abhängig. Wenn's nass und rutschig ist ein bisschen mehr, bei griffigem Waldboden ein bisschen weniger.  
Mit den dickwandigen DH-Reifen (tubeless gefahren) bringe ich es allerdings schon auf deutlich weniger als 1 Bar. 0.6 Bar habe ich zumindest vorne auch schon gehabt... bei Tubeless Reifen in 2.5er Breite auch gar kein Problem. Gerade teste ich auch die Minions mit DH-Karkasse. Da ist die Seitenwand eh so dick, dass man mit Mini-Luftdruck fahren kann und der Reifen trotzdem noch stabil bleibt und nicht anfängt, wegzuschwimmen. Mit Schläuchen oder dünnwandigeren Reifen ist das eine andere Sache. Bei Schwalbe Reifen z.B. (die haben ja generell eine ziemlich dünnere Seitenwand) traue ich mich nicht wirklich unter 1 Bar zu gehen (mit Ausnahme der DH-MuddyMarys), weil die Reifen sonst anfangen, sich in Kurven extrem wegzudrücken und somit unstabil zu werden. Und mit Schläuchen habe ich eben Angst vor einem Durchschlag, also auch nicht viel weniger als 1 Bar. Da achte ich dann lieber darauf, einen Reifen zu montieren, der vom Profil her schon genug Grip hergibt, anstatt einem an sich rutschigen Reifen mit extrem wenig Luftdruck Traktion beibringen zu wollen. Z.B. eine weiche Gummimischung am Vorderreifen bring auch schon ziemlich viel an Grip. 
Generell gilt auch: je schmäler der Reifen desto mehr Druck braucht er, um nicht so schnell durchzuschlagen und vor allem bei Seitendruck, z.B. bei unsauber angefahrenen Hindernissen oder in extremen Kurvensituationen, stabil zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (28. Juli 2010)

Merci für die Antwort und die Tipps.
0,6 war natürlich nur vorn drauf, hinten hatte ich 1,2 Bar und keine Probleme, wobei bergab durchaus das Gewicht auch auf den Vorderreifen kommt.
Es sind nicht die Maxxis Minion mit der DH Karkasse, die sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu schwer, angeblich 1150 gr das Stück  sondern die normalen Maxxis als Faltreifen und 2,35 breit also eher schmal, Schwalbe fällt da breiter aus.

Habe für vorn den Maxxis Minion mit 42er Gummimischung (die gibts nur als Drahtreifen!?) anstatt der 60er Gummimischung schon da liegen. Das schreibst Du ja auch, das dies etwas bringt. Das werde ich am WE mal ausprobieren. Wobei das Bionicon mit seinen knapp 15 kg und den Maxxis ohnehin kein Leichtlaufwunder ist, befürchte ich nun mit den 42er vorn noch kräftiger treten zu müssen. Oder was meinst Du, spürt man den Unterschied beim Treten sehr zwischen 60er und 42 Gummimischung - 42er nur am Vorderreifen.

Grüße


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die 42er "SuperTacky" Gummimischung für vorne und die normale 60er Mischung mit SilkWorm Flanke für hinten. Beides Mal 2.5er Minion "front" in DHUST (das ist der DH Reifen als Tubeless Ausführung).
Der Minion "rear" soll ja nicht so toll sein und ziemlich schnell abschmieren... deswegen habe ich gleich zweimal front montiert. Eventuell wird der hintere Reifen zwecks besserer Bremstraktion noch gegen die angegebene Laufrichtung umgedreht. Muss ich aber erst testen, ob das wirklich was bringt. 
Auf Asphalt rollt der Minion tatsächlich wie ein Traktorreifen ab. Den Unterschied zwischen 42er und 60er Mischung vorne kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, weil ich das gar nicht erst ausprobiert habe. Was ich allerdings schon probiert habe ist eine Schwalbe MuddyMary sowohl in GooeyGluey (das ist das Schwalbe-Pendant zu 42er Gummi) als auch in TripleNanoCompound (entspricht wohl dem 60er Gummi bei Maxxis). Da bemerke ich den Unterschied schon enorm... mit den Klebereifen muss man auf Asphalt um einiges kräftiger Zutreten, um die Kiste zum Rollen zu bringen. Allerdings merkt man den Unterschied vor allem auf "befestigten" Wegen. Auf den Trails bemerkt man kaum noch einen Unterschied im Rollwiderstand aber dafür einen Unterschied beim Grip. Und darauf kommt's ja schließlich an... Rennen will ich mit den Reifen eh nicht fahren 

Als Faltreifen hab ich den normalen Minion AM mit 42er Mischung auch noch nicht gesehen. Aber wer leichte Reifen will, montiert sich eh keine Maxxis .

PS: ich bin von ziemlich runtergefahrenen Conti MK auf die Minions umgestiegen, und seitdem ist das Rad Minimum 1 kg schwerer geworden. Nur durch die Schlappen... Stört mich aber im Moment überhaupt nicht  ich will GripGripGripGrip! Leichtbau betreibe ich dann, wenn ich in Rente gehe und eh keine Kraft mehr habe, um mein Bike den Berg hoch zu wuchten und bergab schiebe


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für die kompetente Auskunft!
Den Frontreifen hinten zu montieren, auch eine gute Idee!

Letzte Frage noch zu den Reifen:
Hast Du den Muddy Mary durch den Maxxis Minion ersetzt? Decken sie beide ein ähnliches Einsatzgebiet ab? O.k. "muddy", Nomen est Omen, aber viele fahren ihn doch als Allrounder für Grobes. 
Da ich ungern oft die Reifen wechsle, möchte ich einen fürs Grobe, also steinige aber auch rutschige Trails im Gebirge, aber auch für unsere wurzeligen und durchaus mal matschigen Single Trails hier am See.
Kann ich das mit dem Minion und spielen mit dem Luftdruck abdecken? Und lohnt sich ein 2,5er Reifen? Dann geht wohl nix mehr mit Treten auf befestigten Wegen, mir geht natürlich "grip" vor Rollwiderstand. Ich erinere mich, daß Du Dein Gewicht mal mit "ganz wenig" angegeben hast, und Du fährst trotzdem 2,5er Reifen?

Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2010)

Die 2.5er MuddyMarys hab ich am Freerider immer noch drauf. Für reinen Matsch-Einsatz gibt es aber imho wesentlich bessere Alternativen, z.B. den Maxxis SwampThing. Ist aber ein toller Allrounder, der sowohl bei staubtrockenen Steinen als auch bei nassen Wurzeln genug Grip hergibt, und mit dem man auch im Bikepark prima zurecht kommt. Die Reifen bauen allerdings extrem breit! Also nicht für jeden Hinterbau und auch nicht für jede Gabel geeignet. Außerdem sollte man aufpassen, dass die Felgen breit genug sind, um das Monster überhaupt aufnehmen zu können. Ich fahre den auf superbreiten Mavic 729 DH-Felgen. 

Den 2.5er Minion hab ich jetzt als Ersatz für einen Conti MountainKing (sobald der etwas runtergefahren ist grauenhaft rutschig sowohl bei trockenen als auch bei nassen Bedingungen... würde ich nicht mehr weiterempfehlen) am AM/Enduro-Bike montiert. Von der Breite her entspricht der zumindest auf meinen ZTR Flow Felgen in etwa einem 2.25er Schwalbe Reifen. Den Rollwiderstand würde ich als immer noch annehmbar bezeichnen. Nicht so giftig wie die MuddyMarys, aber auch nicht gerade leicht. Bei der Selbstreinigungsfähigkeit bei schlimmem Matsch habe ich noch so meine Bedenken, wenn ich mir das Profil anschaue... konnte ich bisher mangels Test-Matsch noch nicht ausprobieren, aber heute abend könnte sich das ändern (hier schüttet's gerade in Strömen )... werde dann berichten. Die Minions hab ich im wesentlichen montiert, weil ich auch mal eine Alternative für einen guten Allrounder mit ordentlich Grip zu den notorischen Schwalbe-Reifen ausprobieren wollte. Ansonsten könnte ich mir auch noch eine 2.35er MuddyMary gut vorstellen... natürlich auch mit DH-Karkasse. Die "normale" Version wäre mir eindeutig zu dünn an den Seitenwänden, auch wenn das das Gewicht deutlich senkt. Oder wenn's ein bisschen weniger Rollwiderstand sein darf ein Maxxis Ardent... den möchte ich zumindest auch noch unbedingt mal ausprobieren, weil der vom Profil so aussieht, als könnte er vor allem bei matschigen Verhältnissen ziemlich gut funktionieren. 
Dein eingeplanter Einsatzbereich deckt sich ziemlich gut mit meinem. Und dafür würde ich den Minion auf jeden Fall als "tauglich" einstufen. Demnächst steht noch ein 2wöchiger PyrenäenX (mit Schwerpunkt auf spaßigen Abfahrten und nicht so sehr auf der Überquerung) auf dem Plan. Ich denke, dafür bleibt der Minion drauf. Lieber bergauf ein bisschen an der Kondition arbeiten und dafür bergab maximalen Spaß haben 

PS: die Wahl der Reifenbreite hat imho nichts mit dem Gewicht zu tun. Klar gehöre ich eher zur leichtgewichtigen Fraktion, aber das hindert mich nicht daran, maximal breite Reifen zu fahren. Die breiten Schlappen geben mir eben vor allem im Grenzbereich, wo die Fahrtechnik langsam aufhört, ein bisschen zusätzliche Sicherheit, auch dadurch dass ich die breiten Reifen mit extrem wenig Druck fahren kann. Ein schwerer Fahrer pumpt eben ein bisschen mehr Luft rein, hat aber effektiv dieselbe Auflagefläche der Reifen dadurch, dass er mehr Druck auf die Reifen ausübt.


----------



## Elmo66 (30. Juli 2010)

@Votec Tox:

Fasse mich mal kurz: vorne 2.4er Fat Albert mit 1,8 bar, hinten 2.4er Nobby  Nic mit 2 bar (Nobby wird natürlich gegen einen Fat Albert getauscht wenn er es hinter sich hat).
Finde ich echt passend...zu deiner Frage in #1

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Vaena (3. August 2010)

vorne RaceKing 2.1 mit 2bar 
hinten Hutchinson TORO 2.15 mit 2,3 bar.
Bisher hab ich noch alles damit überlebt.
Einsatzbereich sind Fahrten zwischen 1 und 110km mit viel Singletrails mit sehr scharfkantigen Steinen.


----------

